# Grilled Fruit Question?



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 18, 2021)

I did a search for grilled pineapple and or peaches. Not too much that I'm seeing here about techniques. I am interested in trying to grill these two fruits. Can anybody give me some suggestions about preparation and grilling methods? I will be grilling then on my Weber kettle. Thanks in advance for any advice or suggestions.

G


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 18, 2021)

I've done pineapple on the grill, I just sliced it sprinkled a little sugar on them and grilled , comes out excellant. Never tried peaches but may have to try them


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 18, 2021)

We cut peaches in half, brush with honey, slight sprinkle of cayenne and throw them on the grill a couple minutes


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 18, 2021)

Peaches are probably our favorite because we can get fresh local ones this time of the year. Take whole fresh peaches and cut them in half and remove the pit. Brush the cut side with melted butter and grill cut side down over direct heat until they good grill marks, maybe 3-4 minutes. Flip over and grill the skin side for a couple more minutes.  Brush cut side with more butter and honey or sprinkle with brown sugar and cinnamon, and if you like a little heat, a small amount of cayenne. Grill on indirect heat until sugar melts/caramelizes and the peach gets tender. On a medium hot grill, this shouldn't take more than 5-6 minutes. Or place in an aluminum pan on a smoker or indirect heat. Can be served with ice cream or whipped topping. We eat them plain as a dessert or a side to whatever else is on the menu.











For fresh pineapple remove the ends and the peel, cut in half lengthwise and then cut each half lengthwise into thirds. Remove the core from each. You'll end up with 6 long pieces without the peel or core. Make a brown sugar glaze by melting some butter, add brown sugar and a sprinkle of cinnamon. Stir to combine and thicken. Brush over pineapple spears and grill over direct heat on each side until you have a good sear on each side.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 18, 2021)

Folks have you covered but I'd recommend leaving the lid off the kettle. The fruit is very porous and will pick up a ton of smoke flavor. I did some pineapple on my BGE and the charcoal flavor was overpowering. Since then it's done only on the propane grill.

Robert


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 18, 2021)

I've decided to give at least the pineapple a go. I may try the peaches as well but definitely the pineapple. Seems to be a perfect compliment to the throwdown theme. 

G


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 18, 2021)

I appreciate all of the tips and suggestions. Grilled fruit just kind of seems like a natural progression of my grilling obsession. 

G


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 18, 2021)

A buddy and I cooked at an Eggfest where you give out samples all day. One of his items was grilled pineapple.  He dipped cored rings into coconut milk, then sprinkled a mix of brown sugar and cinnamon on and grilled it a couple of minutes on each side.  It was really good.  To hot to serve ice cream, but that would have been a great combo.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 18, 2021)

Another option with pineapple. It has meat pork though. Alot of prep work but fun and tasty..........Swineapple


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 18, 2021)

That's a first for me.  Is the pork tenderloin?


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 18, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> That's a first for me.  Is the pork tenderloin?


For these it was mostly pork tenderloin and I think I had a small piece of loin in there as well. Cut the pork to length to fit in cored out pineapple. Hit the pork with bbq rub. I added Japs, onions and poblanos to the inside of pineapple with the pork. Wrapped in bacon and smoked at 250. I don't have any sliced pics but it's pretty dang tasty. Just slice it in rings and you get a ring with pineapple, bacon, pork and veggies


----------



## mike243 (Aug 18, 2021)

Pears halved  and a scoop out of the middle  then some blue cheese into the center makes a real tasty treat


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 19, 2021)

I'll grill fruit every now and then. However I don't normally put anything on it. I just grill it to enhance the natural sugars in the fruit.

Chris


----------

